# Game 59: Bobcats vs. Blazers



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (22-36) vs. Portland Trailblazers (24-34)

Rose Garden, 10 pm
TV: News 14. Radio: WNMX-FM 106.1

*Bobcats Update*
The Charlotte Bobcats play the third of a six-game road trip. Forward Emeka Okafor (strained left calf) is doubtful for tonight's game. The Bobcats struggled defensively in a loss to the Kings last night.

*Blazers Update*
Portland tries to halt a two-game losing streak, as it opens a four-game homestand. On the injury front for Portland, center Joel Przybilla (sore left knee) is doubtful for tonight's game.

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Brezec

Blazers




































Jack/Roy/Udoka/Randolph/Magloire

*Key Matchup*
Gerald Wallace vs. Zach Randolph















Randolph exploded to a 40 point game in the last game between the two teams. Without Okafor, Gerald Wallace will have to make up for the lack of the Bobcats best post defender​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor's out in this one. They just said on News 14 that he was sent back to Charlotte so he's probably out for the rest of this road trip


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

as a Blazer fan I thought I'd drop in and get the skinny on your team. man, I had no idea you guys were so down on Morrison--I know he's been rocky, but possibly out of the league? yikes. when I think about how many in Portland wanted to "draft the Stache," I cringe. 

anyway, Randolph called a team meeting after all our crappy play. our owner just fired our team president, but nobody seems to have liked him much anyway so it won't matter. just found out Przybilla is done for the season. 

should be an interesting game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Blazers moving the ball really well right now getting open shots. 

14-6 Blazers


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

mook said:


> as a Blazer fan I thought I'd drop in and get the skinny on your team. man, I had no idea you guys were so down on Morrison--I know he's been rocky, but possibly out of the league? yikes. when I think about how many in Portland wanted to "draft the Stache," I cringe.
> 
> anyway, Randolph called a team meeting after all our crappy play. our owner just fired our team president, but nobody seems to have liked him much anyway so it won't matter. just found out Przybilla is done for the season.
> 
> should be an interesting game.


It was really bad for a little bit there he was just not showing the ability to be an NBA player other then a few games every 2 weeks. He's picked it up recently but we largely pick him from a marketing stand point

17-11 Blazers Gerald playing pretty well once again

Morrison just got the **** stuffed out of him


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Both of our defensive stoppers are out, but you guys get the **** end of the stick. sorry! Hey drop by the blazers site and get in on the game thread there if you fancy.

Nice Game thread btw.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks man good luck tonight

We look tired out there even Hollins got some early minutes already

Wow, Eric Williams came in and threw up every shot he could get.

31-16 Blazers at the end of the first. Zach Randolph started to take it too Gerald in the post near the end he's going to need some help against that big body


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah Zach is a beast on the Offensive end, but gerald needs to work him on D to tire him out.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Whoa, nice putback dunk by Hollins

Blazers are just making everything right now we already showed last night we aren't going to win a shootout so we have to pick up the D


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

What the hell are we doing right now. Stupid turnovers over and over again

42-22 Blazers I don't think we could play any worse right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Webster finally misses thats about as good as it gets right now. Kids killin it

50-30 Blazers 4 min left in the 2nd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Matt Carroll heating up and the lead is still getting stretched

60-40 at the half just get this one over with


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess I haven't missed much....This team should stay East of the Mississippi maybe.W/o Okafor our interior defense is terrible....You certainly can't expect Gerald to defend guys with as much beef on him as Randolph does


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Blazers shooting 57% and we're shooting 38% pretty much tells the story right there along with our turnovers


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess I haven't missed much....This team should stay East of the Mississippi maybe.W/o Okafor our interior defense is terrible....You certainly can't expect Gerald to defend guys with as much beef on him as Randolph does


Atleast stay off the West coast this road trip has been horrible.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Theres just no D tonight. I didn't watch as many games last year but if this is how it was every night without Emeka I can't imagine how anyone watched it

71-46 

I can't watch anymore of this


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just don't see the entertainment value in this game right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well Aldridge has 30 now after 17 points in the 3rd quarter

I'm not even watching anymore but this leads stretched to 30+

93-62 and its only the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Final 127-90


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. That was quite possibly the best Blazer game I've ever been to. At one point teh Blazers had pushed the lead to 47. Aldridge couldn't miss to night as well.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'll just say it wasn't as entertaining for us


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd like to see the Bucks and Sixers start winning some games.We're not going to get as many ping pong balls as Memphis and Boston,but we really need a higher pick than we'd probably get now.Looking at the games left on this trip and the way we're playing right now I'd guess we could easily go home without a win.


----------

